# Ein neuer Gast im Teich



## smallfreak (26. Apr. 2020)

Gestern habe ich bei Pflegearbeiten am Teich diesen kleinen Gesellen aufgescheucht.

Medium 32724 anzeigen
Solche sind mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber jemand hat mal geschrieben "Wenn man lange genug wartet und der Teich halbwegs in Ordnung ist, kommen die von ganz alleine."

Also da ist er. Mein erster __ Teichmolch 

Der hat einen hübschen, orangegroten Bauch, den man auf dem Bild leider nicht sehen kann. Aber ich wollte ihn nicht noch einmal stören. Ich hoffe doch, dass das nicht der einzige ist uns sich  zu dem Männchen zumindest noch ein Weibchen gesellt, das ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## butzbacher (26. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

das ist ein männlicher __ Bergmolch, ken __ Teichmolch.

Gruß, André


----------



## smallfreak (26. Apr. 2020)

butzbacher schrieb:


> das ist ein männlicher __ Bergmolch, ken __ Teichmolch.


Oh! 

Danke für's Korrigieren. Es ist ein sehr hübscher Zeitgenosse. Ich hoffe, er fühlt sich bei uns dauerhaft wohl.


----------



## Turbo (28. Apr. 2020)

Salü
Viel Spass mit deinem Molch.
Habe dutzende davon davon im Teich.  Ist lässig, ihnen beim grösser werden zuzuschauen. 
Es werden bestimmt automatisch mehr.
Jetzt kommt für dich die Zeit in denen du die Lichtschächte und den Kellerabgang kontrollieren solltest um die Tiere heldenhaft zu retten. 
Feine Lichtschachtgitter kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## smallfreak (30. Apr. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt für dich die Zeit in denen du die Lichtschächte und den Kellerabgang kontrollieren solltest um die Tiere heldenhaft zu retten.
> Feine Lichtschachtgitter kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen.


Danke für den Hinweis. Daran hätte ich nicht automatisch gedacht. 

Zum Glück haben wir auf der Teichseite des Hauses einen Lichtschacht mit Steinschlichtung. Da kann ein Molch sicher wieder raus krabbeln. Die anderen Lichtschächte haben schon ganz feines Stahlgitter drauf - es gibt noch anderes Getier das ich da nicht drin haben will. Und um den Kellerabgang ist eine kniehohe Mauer. Da müsste der Molch schon über die Straße, durchs Carport, auf den Treppen Absatz und DANN die Kellerstiege runter fallen. Aber wer weiß was denen einfällt. 

Bis jetzt habe ich nichts Verdächtiges gefunden.


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Es werden bestimmt automatisch mehr.



Wie es aussieht, hat das Männchen ein passendes Weibchen gefunden. Gestern konnte ich zumindest zwei Männchen und ein Weibchen beobachten. Das wird von einem der Männchen auf Tuchfühlung verfolgt. Bis zur Eiablage kann es nicht mehr lange sein. Das Webchen sieht jedenfalls aus, alls würde es gleich explodieren wollen.






Ich musste für die Aufnahme das Licht aufdrehen, weil sich die Tiere erst nach Sonnenuntergang gezeigt haben und das Licht schnell schlechter wurde.

Danach habe ich sie aber wieder in Ruhe gelassen.

Für's "Universum" ist die Aufnahme noch nicht geeignet, aber für den Hausgebrauch reicht es.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2020)

...... Das sind jetzt keine Bergmoche.....Tippe auf __ Fadenmolch oder __ Teichmolch....konnte ich nicht so gut erkennen.


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt keine Bergmoche..


Och nööö... Was ist denn das für ein Kuddelmuddel? Wohnen die jetzt alle durcheinander?

Das sind die mit den vielen kleinen Punkten und dem orangenen Bauch. Wie auch immer sie heißen mögen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2020)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Och nööö... Was ist denn das für ein Kuddelmuddel? Wohnen die jetzt alle durcheinander?


Vielleicht liegt es jetzt auch an der Belichtung im Film. War das Mänchen Blau oder Braun. Blau __ Bergmolch Braun __ Teichmolch.


----------



## smallfreak (15. Juni 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es jetzt auch an der Belichtung im Film. War das Mänchen Blau oder Braun. Blau __ Bergmolch Braun __ Teichmolch.


Dazu müsste ich einen fangen. IM Wasser ist das schwer zu erkennen. Das Licht ist eine LED Lampe (warmweiß) und gut mit Algen bewachsen und das Smartphone macht auch "irgendwelche" Bilder.

Direkt blau hat keins ausgesehen, aber so richtig blau ist das Tier in meinem Eingangspost auch nicht.

Aber letztendlich macht es für mich eh keinen Unterschied, wie die Tiere jetzt korrekt heißen. Schön ist, dass sie da sind und dass sich meine "Kieswüste" relativ bald in einen ganz passablen Teich verwandelt hat.

Am Wochenende habe ich eine ganz hellgrüne Libellenlarve gesehen. So eine hatte ich auch noch nicht (wissentlich). Ausgesehen hat sie wie eine von den großen braunen, nur richtig grell hellgrün. Mit Googlen bin ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Ich bekomme zwar Bilder von grünen __ Libellen, aber keine von grünen Larven. Das ist vielleicht nur ein Zwischenstadium.


Und einen Frosch oder eine Kröte hab ich auch. Aber eher eine Kröte. Braun und runzelig. 

Der Teich ist jetzt im fünften Jahr. Rundum wächst und gedeiht alles und im Wasser jede Menge interessantes Leben. Es ist jedes Mal eine Freude reinzuschauen.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2020)

Hi, freue dich, du hast __ Molche im Teich, ist

 doch egal welche, sie werden schon das passende Gegenstück finden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## butzbacher (18. Juni 2020)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Och nööö... Was ist denn das für ein Kuddelmuddel? Wohnen die jetzt alle durcheinander?
> 
> Das sind die mit den vielen kleinen Punkten und dem orangenen Bauch. Wie auch immer sie heißen mögen.



Hallo,

da Fadenmolche in Österreich extrem selten vorkommen, schließen wir die mal aus. Oranger Bauch mit Punkten ist dann __ Teichmolch.

Gruß André


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (19. Juni 2020)

Oh ja die sind so süß! Und sie essen gerne Kaulquappen


----------



## smallfreak (23. Juni 2020)

Neue Bilder zu den lieben Tierchen 

Das Molch Männchen beim Abtauchen
Medium 32818 anzeigen
Die beiden hängen immer gemeinsam rum.

Medium 32819 anzeigen
Ich habe mir das leichter vorgestellt, Bilder aus dem Teich zu machen. Aber durch die Lichtbrechung habe ich jede Menge chromatische Fehler in den Rohbildern, die ich gar nicht mehr richtig heraus bekomme.

Aber man kann ein Bisschen die Farbe, die Rücken und Seiten Zeichnungen und den orangen Bauch sehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2020)

Bergmolche....Mänchen und Weibschen.


----------



## Turbo (25. Juni 2020)

Salü, Möglicherweise hast auch Berg und __ Teichmolch. Habe bei mir auch beides.


----------

